# Gui Knob Bug with Photoshop .png



## DesaDe (Feb 10, 2021)

hey Guys,

ich habe ein Problem mit meiner Darstellung, wenn ich meine Fotodatei vom Knopf lade. Der Knopf sitzt nicht mittig, ist angeschnitten und man sieht einen leichten Rand vom nächeten Bild

ich zeige euch Fotos von meinem weg und hoffe jemand kann mir helfen dieses Problem zu beheben.

ich verzweifel weil es nicht funktioniert.

Ich möchte mit Photoshop arbeiten um flexibler zu sein. Knobman möchte ich nicht nutzen.

beste Grüße aus Berlin

ps. kennt ihr diesen Fehler?

ich gehe immer die selben schritte! manchmal funktioniert es und manchmal nicht !


----------

